# Fast Car - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A great Tracy Chapman tune: this video breaks down the way I play it....thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 01A

[video=youtube;q4ue_chyOmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4ue_chyOmI[/video]


----------

